# platinum in hard drives platters



## arthur kierski (Sep 12, 2009)

has anyone in the forum obtained platinum from platters??---latelly i am receiving hd with 40 and 80gigabytes but did not try to extract pt from them because i did not obtain any results with experiences with hd with lower data storage-----these 40 and 80hds are from newer fabrication(after year 2000),3 to 5 years old--------


----------

